# Co-sleeper type set-up for older baby/toddler?



## KLM99

The co-sleepers I see online are for babies under 30 lbs., but they say that as soon as baby can roll or crawl around that they should not be used. Is there a co-sleeper for older babies? Or do co-sleeper using moms use them for older babies anyway? Or is there another type of co-sleeper-like set-up that I don't know about?


----------



## bdoody11

Unfortunately, I think the only thing you can do is use the bottom portion of the co-sleeper after they are mobile. We used a PnP at the side of our bed until DD was a year and then moved her to a crib. It's kind of a pain having to bend over, but at least she right next to me. We chose to put DD in her own room, but you could certainly sidecare a crib next to you to keep your LO safe.


----------



## alegna

Dd was always just in our bed. Some families have good luck with a crib sidecarred.

-Angela


----------



## KLM99

My 9.5-month-old sleeps in our bed, but she's getting kick-y, so I was just wondering about our options since she's definitely not into being moved into her own room. Guess we'll stick to getting kicked for now!


----------



## XanaduMama

We have a crib sidecarred to the bed and it works great! It's one of those cribs that converts into a toddler bed, so it's designed to have one side come off. We just have it wedged up between the wall and our bed, and it gives us a whole lot more room! Plus it's on the same level as the bed, unlike the cosleeper with that stupid lip between you and the baby


----------



## justthinkn

We added a twin next to our full-sized bed at about 8 mo's - I can't believe we lasted that long in just the full, but anyway







In theory, DD will eventually have the twin to herself, and it's got the the wall on 2 sides, and our bed on the other, with our mattress just about 2 inches higher than hers... In reality, I'm still sleeping on the twin with her when she comes into our room around midnight, but I like it - it feels cozy!


----------



## ryansma

We used the co-sleeper for the first few months and then ds was in with us for a while until we moved a daybed in and "side carred" it to our king. It works really well for us and when ds is ready to be in a separate room it is the same bed we will move in there.


----------

